# Orange x Copper?



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

What would I get if I crossed orange x copper? yellow x copper? red/cambodian x copper?


----------



## LunaStars004 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yellow x Copper: gold scale reds, green/red multis, cambodians, yellows, and/or betta with gold body and yellow fins


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Orange/yellow x copper = green/turquoise multi, cambodian pettern, yellow-copper multy, yellow/red-irid multi, If lucky gold, copper multi. It highly depends on their background - how strong of a metallic is your copper. Strong metallic should give you more metallic fry. Otherwise, most will be non metallic colors.

red/cambodian x copper = green/turquoise multi, cambodian, cambodian-irid multi, red multi, copper with lots of red on it. Red is dominant over copper because coppers actually has red pigments too - to give it that copper look. "silverish" copper has less to no reds on it thus should give you more copper multi than the "real" copper.


----------

